# Leaky Thetford C200 Holding Tank.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Our Loo holding tank leaks from the Blade opener when carrying to/from the emptying point. I've had a look on the thetford website and the only part available is the yellow blade opener lever itself, part no 23743. Had a look and burgered if I can work out how to get to/remove the blade opener to have a look. Has anyone done this job before and is this the correct part I need or is there just a replacement seal available?










pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete

I think it's this part you need :

http://www.east-coast-leisure.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=721

Never changed myself but the parts usually come with full fitting instructions. If you have any problem getting it give me a PM, I live about 3mls from East Coast Leisure, I could get it and post on to you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim,

Thats actually the opener for the c2 type toilet, mines a c200. I think I can get the part ok but the bit I can't work out is how to get it off to replace it. Don't want to force it as it might break. Just wondered if anyone has replaced this part before?

pete.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Peejay, Just turn it approx 30 degrees anticlock & it pulls out but if you get the new one you will see the orientation of the lugs. Dont however expect the new one to be 100% watertight though, few are, Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve,

The replacement bit should arrive this Friday. Hope the new bit doesn't leak half as bad as the old one does, a bit embarrasing walking to the emptying point with 'brown watery stuff' dribbling down the side of the cassette :roll: 

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

All done.

These are a bit of a pig to fit, spose you could say it was a bit of a crap job :wink: 

I found the easiest way is to remove the vent next to the blade opener (or green elbow if you have a sog fitted) by turning it about a 1/4 of a turn anticlockwise and pulling, its also worth removing the housing and rubber seal in the centre of the tank, then you have more room to move you hands and can see a little bit of what you're doing instead of doing it all by 'feel'.
You then have to stick a hand into the tank to remove the white connector that holds the blade valve to the blade opener itself, only then can you pinch together the lugs of the blade opener handle from the underside to remove it. It came with a pictorial set of instructions but i couldn't make head nor tail of 'em.
No leaks at all now so i must have done it right :roll: 
Replacement is a reverse of the above. While I had it all to bits I cleaned it all out, if you have a sog ftted to your tank then you will be (un)pleasantly surprised at just how much 'yuk' accumulates in the tank, probably because there are no chemicals to clean it off. Having seen all this I will definately clean the tank properly on a regular basis from now on.

pete.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£119 for a new tank, now that's taking the p1$$ innit.

Kev.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

*leaky thetford c 200 holding tank*

first try emptying tank. then fill up with clean water. stand on end and keep depressingthe leaking thingy so that water runs out as somtimes the problem is just a bit of toilet paper,stuck in it . especialy if you use ordinary toilet paper as most of us do. hope this helps with your particular problem/. waggy3


----------

